# Urgent - config for 50K pc



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 22, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
A: Software development, web and graphics designing, gaming and movies

2. What is your MAX budget?
A: 50K-55K

3. Planning to overclock? 
A: NO

4. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 64-bit, Various Linux distros (Multiboot)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1 TB HDD

6. Whats the resolution and size of the screen you want? 
A: 22"-23" monitor and max res

7. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: tomorrow or in 2-3 days

8. Any components that you don't want? 
A: I already have speakers and a wireless keyboard mouse combo... Dont need a UPS too...

9. Which city do you live in?
A: Mumbai

10. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: I want bluetooth, a wireless router and a good headset.

----------
1. Should I get a SSD + HDD combo? 64GB SSD + 1TB HDD?

2. I have shortlisted the Sony MDR V6 for the headset.

3. Is the Cooler Master HAF 932 Advanced or the Corsair 600T chassis a good buy?

4. Will it be possible to run mac os x on this rig as OSx86 Project shows?

Waiting for your replies  and my new


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay here goes your config:



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11k
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8.5k
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2.5k
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC|14.5k
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2.7k
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|0.9k
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4.1k
*Case*
|NZXT Gamma|2k
*Headset*
| Razer Orca |3k
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7.3k
|
*Total*
|50.4k
For your questions, here are the corresponding answers:

*Ans1.*- Stick with a 1tb hdd for now and add an ssd later when prices come down. Current prices are very high for the space they offer.
*
Ans2.*-Stick with the razer orca cause its very good for movies and gaming.

*Ans3.*- They are priced high and overshoot your budget. If you want, then you can go with them without any hitches.

*Ans4.*- No


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 22, 2011)

you can do better. 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Comments*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000|
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500|Intel DP67BG will be tough to find
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 2GB|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 620|5100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500|bang for the buck headset. and awesome performer.
|
*Total*
|57300


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2011)

@OP
both of the configs above are top notch
if you have a tight budget, then go for vicky's set up
and if you can extend your budget a bit, then you can choose jassy's rig


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks for your replies.. I am going through them... I saw this on another thread.. 
What would the following config cost?

Intel i5-2500k
ASUS P8P67 Pro/Deluxe
G.skill Ripjaws 1600Mhz DDR3 4GB ram (or similar Corsair XMS3, depending on price)
AMD HD 5770/ 6850/ 6870
WD Caviar Black 1TB (64 MB buffer) + (if budget permits, a 80-120 GB SSD)
Cooler master elite 430 black cabinet
Corsair PSU (VX series)
samsung/asus/benq full HD (1920x1080) monitor [ASUS ML238H or samsung P2370
Razer Cyclosa Keyboard And Abyssus Mouse Bundle
Altec Lancing [Octane 7 (VS 4621)/ BXR 1221/ BXR 1321]/ Logitech Z313
Creative Sound Blaster Arena Surround USB Gaming Headset


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Stick with a gtx 560 or 6950. Rest is your choice mate.


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion @vicky...

you suggested the G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL9S-4GBRL while @jaskanwar differed..
isnt the speed of 1600 MHz better than 1033MHz ??

btw i hope these systems can run win7 64 bit ??

guys i think i will drop the headset coz i already have creative 2.1 speakers


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

Modifying JAS's,



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 2PM2D2GD5 2GB|15600
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair VX550|4600
*Case*
|Gamma/CM Elite 430|2100/2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
|
*Total*
|55100/55500


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 23, 2011)

@manju thanks... can you pls tell me about the changes u made regd PSU..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Well vx550 is a good unit and comes with 5 years warranty. Stick with 1 tb hdd instead. Rest of the config is similar. Just decide between 6950 and gtx 560 and you are good to go.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 23, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2500k	                                                   11000
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3	                                            9500
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL	                            2500
MSI HD 6950 2GB/MSI GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr II Golden Edition  15600
HDD WDC 500GB Blue	                                                    1700
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD	                                             900
PSU	Corsair VX550	                                                    4600
CM Elite 430	                                                            2500
Benq G2220HD	                                                            7200
Total	                                                                          55500
__________________


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ That *MSI GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr II Golden Edition* can be easily overclocked to 1ghz and will give gtx 570 like performance.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah but OP says he is not planning to OC, so he won't be able to see the 1GHz power of GTX 560Ti, still HD 6950 or GTX 560Ti both are good at 15K.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 23, 2011)

OP said he wont be overclocking then why is 2500k and p67 suggested better go for non k and h67 mobo

my suggestion 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500|10300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL|5800
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI GTX 560 ti twin frozr|14800
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2600
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair VX550|4600
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7200
|
*Total*
|51200[/QUOTE]


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 23, 2011)

@nilgtx260 @game-freak yeah i wont be overclocking.. thank u..

I just need a stable system which would be good for years to come..
Will 4GB ram be sufficient for Windows 7 64-bit????

I wont be gaming much and even if I do, it would be games like NFS, Medal of Honor, Anno, GRID, Spore, UT and some newer

Should I opt for i7 and bigger monitor and get a cheaper gfx card?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2011)

4 GB ram is enough for running Windows 7 64 bit. And go for  GTX 560 as AMD has poor support for Linux drivers. If you take my suggestion then currently you go for a single 4 GB stick and add another later if you feel you need it. Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz single 4 GB module will cost you around 2.4K
You can reduce the price a little by going for Corsair GS600, available @ 4.1K.
regarding your graphics card query, I think GTX 560 should be a good choice as the games are getting more and more demanding.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 23, 2011)

GeeNeeYes said:


> @nilgtx260 @game-freak yeah i wont be overclocking.. thank u..
> 
> I just need a stable system which would be good for years to come..
> Will 4GB ram be sufficient for Windows 7 64-bit????
> ...



no, don't go for i7 & bigger monitor, just get i5 2500 or 2500K & GTX 560Ti or HD 6950 1GB, rest of the components remain same.


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 23, 2011)

Cilus said:


> 4 GB ram is enough for running Windows 7 64 bit. And go for  GTX 560 as AMD has poor support for Linux drivers. If you take my suggestion then currently you go for a single 4 GB stick and add another later if you feel you need it. Corsair XMS3 1600 MHz single 4 GB module will cost you around 2.4K
> You can reduce the price a little by going for Corsair GS600, available @ 4.1K.
> regarding your graphics card query, I think GTX 560 should be a good choice as the games are getting more and more demanding.


 thanks!! i will go with wht u said


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Yes, i missed it out. Amd really has poor driver support for linux. In that case, pick the MSI gtx 560 twin frozr II and it will be sufficient for you.

Go for corsair gs600 as cilus said and you are good to go. They are a tad lower than the v series but are pretty good and aren't low on features.


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 23, 2011)

@vicky @nilgtx260
okay.. but will the gtx 560 twin frozr II be overkill for my specified games..?  Friend suggested to squeeze a 24" monitor or core i7 ... but i am not sure if it will be possible in this budget..


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

560 twin frozr II will be perfect for that games...

The cheapest 24" Monitor is Benq G2420 - 10.9K


----------



## vickybat (Apr 23, 2011)

GeeNeeYes said:


> @vicky @nilgtx260
> okay.. but will the gtx 560 twin frozr II be overkill for my specified games..?  Friend suggested to squeeze a 24" monitor or core i7 ... but i am not sure if it will be possible in this budget..



i5 2500k is sufficient for the apps you mentioned. Ofcourse i7 2600k is more powerful but no need to cut down on gpu and other important components on trying to acquire i7.

Go for the msi gtx 560 twin frozr II/OC and you won't regret one bit.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 23, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2500k	                                                   11000
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3	                                            9500
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL	                            2500
Msi Twin frozr II / Asus GTX 560ti Direct CU II                14700/14000
HDD WDC 500GB Blue	                                            1700
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD	                              900
PSU	Corsair VX550	                                                    4600
CM Elite 430	                                                            2500
Benq G2220HD	                                                            7200

It ll be just fine for all ur needs !


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 23, 2011)

ok guys thanks

should i go with core i5 2500 or 2500k ?? its a difference of only 700Rs

and everybody suggested a different mobo  dunno what to select !


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

Intel DP67BG - 8.5K
OR
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 - 9.5


----------



## game-freak (Apr 23, 2011)

as the op said he wont be overclocking so go for intel i5 2500 and for motherboard go for ASUS P8H67-M-PRO which will cost u 8k


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

Though OP has no plans on OCing, Since his budget permits he can opt for 2500k which is more future proof...

@OP for mobo get which ever is avail in these,
Intel DP67BG - 8.5K
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3-B3 - 9.5
MSI P67A GD55 - 9.5K


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Apr 24, 2011)

hmmm thanks everybody I'll try to put up a revised configuration of the rig according to the suggestions and post it here.. going to buy it tomorrow afternoon 

lamington road is closed on sundays


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Jun 22, 2011)

Posting very late but the config I purchased then is



> CPU: Intel Core i7 2600
> Motherboard: Intel DH67BL
> Memory: GSkill Ripjaws F3 12800CL9D 4GBRL
> HDD: Western Digital 1 TB
> ...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 22, 2011)

*ATI Radeon 450 1 GB*, what card is this? And Seasonic 400W...are u sure it can power your rig properly?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 22, 2011)

i guess its 4850 1gb


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ HD 450 ? i guess AMD Radeon HD 5450 it is, but why?

you just spoiled your whole config with buying higher cpu & very low gpu as well as insufficient PSU.


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry its the MSI R5450   MSI Global â€“ Graphics Card - R5450-MD1GH

The shopkeeper at Cassette World assured me that the PSU is sufficient and one with higher wattage was unnecessary and would jack up the electricity bill.

The reason I opted for a better processor is that I dont play games much.. Not that hardcore anyway.. and I can always upgrade the graphics card later. Which games will run on it?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 22, 2011)

GeeNeeYes said:


> The shopkeeper at Cassette World assured me that the PSU is sufficient and one with higher wattage was unnecessary and would jack up the electricity bill.



My humble advice, Never take a shopkeepers advice on PC.. 95% of them try to sell off the crap things at high cost.. 

My exp, When i was in a pc shop a guy was assembling a gaming rig, he bought 5770 n guess which PSU??? Zeb 450W. Shopkeeper was assuring 450W s enough..


----------



## Cilus (Jun 22, 2011)

GeeNeeYes, just to inform you that graphics card you've purchased is basically HTPC card and cannot play any current games with decent set of settings. What happened buddy? We were suggesting you card like GTX 560 or AMD 6950 and you've purchased a HD 5450!!!!


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ as I said, he just ruined his rig


----------



## masterkd (Jun 22, 2011)

GeeNeeYes said:


> The shopkeeper at Cassette World assured me that the PSU is sufficient and one with higher wattage was unnecessary and would jack up the electricity bill.


what the crap? higher wattage psu doesn't consume more power until and unless they require..like if machine demand is 400W, then a 750W psu will not consume more than 400W!!

and as everyone says, I agree you just ruined the setup!!


----------



## GeeNeeYes (Jun 23, 2011)

its okay guys since I dont play games anyway... and i can easily upgrade the card in the future.. Thanks for your advice everybody.. It really helped me.. 

Can somebody explain why the PSU is insufficient?


----------

